# Pics and a question about Mr Betta



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Snapped a couple pics this afternoon while I was changing the water for my Betta...thought you might like to see 'em!

Had to entice him to the top for a picture









Ah, he loves his marble! (Still don't have any ideas to decorate his tank :x )









Wish he woulda fanned out a bit more for this one, he has a HUGE tail--that's in GREAT shape for coming from a chain store!









As you remember, I posted a ? about what tank heater to use. I installed the 7.5w Junior Heater during the water change... I hope it works well for me!

*BUT...* I need a name! He's very BLUE, but when the light hits him just right (like for the pictures) you can see a definite teal color. He's got some red accents here and there as well.
He's VERY active (especially in the evenings) and loves to do littel rolls at the water surface, and also loves to suface and dive quickly...
(I thought I read betta's were slow! Not this guy!)
Best of all, he likes nudging his little marble around the bottom of the tank. It's a little big for him, but suprisingly he can still get it moving.

(I want to give the tank more decorations, and a place or two for him to hide, but then he won't be able to play with his marble anymore!)

The only thing I've got so far is "Pierce" but it sounds a little too human--he needs a fishy name. Can you help? :fish:


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I like Pierce


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not as good with names. I have my one male that is my favorite and my first male that is "Hey Hun", my little CT female that I call "Evil Little B**ch" for what she did to my favorite male durring the two spawning attempts... One male that I received in decided he was hungry on his way over and he's Nibbles, and the rest of them are Cutie, or Hey, You, That One... *Like I said, not the greatest with names*

But I can help in the decore department! Just KISS it. Put in a couple more marbles, maybe get a bag of the Aquarium Marbles (They are oval with a flatter side so they sit flat on the bottum of the tank). They are easier to toss into a strainer and clean when you do a 100% water change.

And if you want to keep his fins all pretty like they are, regular water changes and a once a week 100% one IS recomended for fin health! And the less "Junk" you have in there, the easier it will be to clean.

If you want to get a plant, Java Moss or Java Fern might work better in your case (either one is impossible to kill, but ferm looks prettier, and is easier to control. Once moss goes crazy, it is IMPOSSABLE to tame).


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 2 CT males in a 1.5ga split with a thin layer of black and white gravel on the bottom, some backing paper (pretty scene of plants) and a singular purple fake coral ornament (it's about 1/2" wide and 2 1/2" tall) in both sides. My bettas love their ornament, they lay on it and hide behind it. My 2 females have black and pink gravel with a small piece of real elodea floating in their tanks which they also love. I love the look of those aquatic marbles that are flat on one side...they look pretty and look really nice if you get them in a plain colour that won't distract from your Bettas beautiful colour but rather compliment it.

Good Luck, he is a pretty boy.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

I was thinking the aquarium/crafting marbles would be a good idea. I found some transparent/silverish ones that looked okey dokey at the pet store the other day--I was tempted to buy them, but remember seeing them at the craft store in larger bags (cheaper!).

I haven't had him but for just a few days....but I planned on a 100% water change about once a week (2.5 gallon tank) and probably ~30% changes every other day. He's a lone, clean fish...eating mostly floating foods (so I can pick out the leftovers easily) so I think that should suffice.
Gravel can be a PITA when doing full water changes, so thats another reason the marbles are a plus...
He'll probably be sad when his big orange marble disappears, though...he seems to enjoy pushing it around!

I do want SOMETIHNG for him to hid in, or behind. I'll probably end up with a fake plant...just have to find something that I like.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Just be careful of plastic plants or anything with sharp edges as he could catch & tear his fins on it. Silk plants work much better than plastic for a betta imo


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Christine said:


> Just be careful of plastic plants or anything with sharp edges as he could catch & tear his fins on it. Silk plants work much better than plastic for a betta imo


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Something simple... I used to know a guy who had a dog named Dog, and a cat named Cat. So fish would be quite nice


----------

